# Battlefield 3 Laptop Budget=800-900 €



## gockelmax (11. Juli 2012)

*Battlefield 3 Laptop Budget=800-900 €*

Hey Leute!

Bin auf der Suche nach einem Laptop, auf dem man Battlefield 3 vernünftig spielen kann, der aber gleichzeitig kein Laubgebläse sein soll.

Wenn möglich eine Auflösung von 1600x900 da die Leistung der Lappis bei 1920x1080 wahrscheinlich schon nimmer ausreicht.

Unter vernüntig versteh ich, ne Mischung aus mittleren und hohen details ohne msaa mit min fps > 40

Hab mich eigentlich auf keinen Hersteller festgelegt.

Der Laptop sollte wenn möglich auch zukunftssicher sein, also Quadcore und 4-8 gb RAM.

Budget= 800-900€


mfg gockelmax


----------



## stadler5 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Laptop Budget=800-900 €*



> Bin auf der Suche nach einem Laptop, auf dem man Battlefield 3 vernünftig spielen kann, der aber gleichzeitig kein Laubgebläse sein soll



und das für 800 bis 900 Euro ist fast unmöglich. Vielleicht ein gebrauchtes Medion X6819 oder ein X6817.

Aber die Lüfter wirst du beim zocken hören ausser du nutzt Kopfhörer


----------



## NewGeneration (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Laptop Budget=800-900 €*



stadler5 schrieb:


> und das für 800 bis 900 Euro ist fast unmöglich. Vielleicht ein gebrauchtes Medion X6819 oder ein X6817.
> 
> Aber die Lüfter wirst du beim zocken hören ausser du nutzt Kopfhörer


 
Doch ist möglich  Die neue DELL Inspiron 17R SE Reihe bietet sich dafür an .


----------



## Patze93 (11. Juli 2012)

Das beste was du bekommst ist wohl diese hier: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/len...fcampaign_id=45c48cce2e2d7fbdea1afc51c7c6ad26

Ein I7 mit einer GTX660. Damit sollte Bf3 ganz ordentlich laufen. Einzige mankos: Die Festplatte sollte man mal gegen eine Ssd tauschen und das Display ist etwas niedrig aufgelöst. Aber für das Geld wirst du denke ich niicht mehr Leistung bekommen. 

Gruß


----------



## gockelmax (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Laptop Budget=800-900 €*

@patze93 Da is mir die Auflösung leider zu niedrig.

Hat einer Erfahrung mit, oder weiß etwas über das

GURU SUN IV ? (Guru SUN IV - Gamer Laptop: Gaming Laptops und Notebooks bei Notebookguru.de)
Hätt mir was mit nem
Intel Core i7-3610QM
6 gb 1600er ram
und ner 650m (gddr5) zusammengestellt.
Als Display hätt ich den 15 Zöller genommen, bei ner Auflösung von 1600x900


Denkt ihr darauf wäre Battlefield 3 angenehm spielbar?


btw: mit dem wireless Zeugs kenn ich mich nicht ganz aus, gibt es große Unterschiede zwischen

Wireless-N 135
und
Advanced-N 6235
oder
Ultimate-N 6300 Intel ?


----------



## MezZo_Mix (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Laptop Budget=800-900 €*

Warum nicht gleich für das Geld n Ordentlichen Desktop PC?


----------



## gockelmax (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Laptop Budget=800-900 €*

soll nicht mein PC werden, ich hab nen guten desktop pc.


Der PC is für nen Freund, der unbedingt nen Laptop will, is mir zwar unverständlich, aber es ist sein Geld^^.

Würde der Laptop, wie oben beschrieben Battlefield 3 packen?


----------



## gockelmax (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Laptop Budget=800-900 €*

ich seh grad, dass dieser notebookguru sehr viele schlechte  Bewertungen hat, kann das einer von euch bestätigen oder widerlegen?


----------



## NewGeneration (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Laptop Budget=800-900 €*

Was ich nicht verstehe wieso greifst du nicht zum? Für den Preis findest du nichts besseres... Dell Inspion 17R SE 


• Intel Core i7-3610QM Ivy Bridge-Prozessor 4x 2.30 GHz
• 6144 MB DDR3-1600 MHz Dual-Channel SDRAM (1x 4096 MB + 1x 2048 MB)
• Nvidia GT 650M 3D-Grafikkarte DirectX 11.1 mit 2048 MB GDDR5
• 17.3" WLED 1920x1080 16:9 FullHD Antiglare TFT mit 1.0 Megapixel Webcam

und ja BF 3 läuft auch drauf


----------



## b0mb3 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Laptop Budget=800-900 €*

Kann dir nur das hier empfehlen: MSI GE60-i547W7H Gamer Notebook schwarz günstig kaufen im Online-Shop von comtech.de

Hab das Notebook seit heute und bin vollkommen zufrieden


----------



## Brainiac92 (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Battlefield 3 Laptop Budget=800-900 €*

Hier gibts sogar noch ordentlich Abzug auf das Notebook von Dell ist wirklich ein absoluter Knüller 
Vor allem hat es ein hochwertiges Display.. Bis jetzt hab ich auch nur gutes von dem Gerät gehört und das für 809€

Dell Inspiron 17R Special Edition - Modelle, Gutscheine und Rabatt-Aktionen - Juli 2012

Hier ist BF3 auf Medium mit AA und AF mit durchschnittlich 40-45 FPS möglich

Oder man überlegt sich, ob man nicht doch etwas mehr ausgeben will..
Und bekommt dafür ein Alienware ab 1199 Euro mit (in der R3 Version) HD6990M 

Alienware M11x R3, M14x, M17x R3 und M18x - Modelle, Gutscheine und Rabatt-Aktionen - Juli 2012

Und hier auf High mit AA und AF mit 50 FPS Durchschnitt


----------

